# Check this Out Auto World in Walmart?



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Check this Out Auto World in Walmart? Great for Auyo World...
Chrome Chevy


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Andrew, I've notice that My Wal*Mart has had 1/64 scale Diecast now for most of this year, but No Slot Cars yet. But Sheesh- $38.24 for a Chrome T-Jet online !? And I don't care if they are throwing in Free Shipping !....and OMG, they were originally asking - $45.89 for it...they are NUTS !


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah way too much!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

it looks like this is an item being sold and fulfilled by an alternate organization, other than Wal-Mart. Hobby Warehouse seems to be using Wal-Mart and their online presence to sell items. Kinda like if yo go to Best Buy online, many of the items are sold and fulfilled by 'Best Buy' partners...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

slots-n-stuff said:


> Check this Out Auto World in Walmart? Great for Auyo World...
> Chrome Chevy


REALLY ? Andrew, ....Did you happen to notice the ad for that oh so desirable MEGA-G car under that ad ? It's even cheaper; and also has " FREE " shipping ". I have 2 of those Champ cars and they are Sweet ! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Andrew, I've notice that My Wal*Mart has had 1/64 scale Diecast now for most of this year, but No Slot Cars yet. But Sheesh- $38.24 for a Chrome T-Jet online !? And I don't care if they are throwing in Free Shipping !....and OMG, they were originally asking - $45.89 for it...they are NUTS !


Especially when Wal-Mart is supposed to be known for low prices Ralphthe3rd. Also, when you consider the same car can be bought at Bad L's for only $ 17.95. They don't have Free shipping; but it's $ 4.00 or less. Plus if you get more than 1 car you save even more; due to combined shipping cost ! :wave:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*This makes a lot of sense...*



lenny said:


> it looks like this is an item being sold and fulfilled by an alternate organization, other than Wal-Mart. Hobby Warehouse seems to be using Wal-Mart and their online presence to sell items. Kinda like if yo go to Best Buy online, many of the items are sold and fulfilled by 'Best Buy' partners...


This makes a lot of sense... Anything else on this tread is just Bull.... Thank you Dan..


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Third-Party seller, Hobby Warehouse is selling it, not Walmart. Thus, the huge markup like many third party sellers do. 

I'd love for Walmart to start carrying AW slot cars, semi trucks, sets, and track, as well as the adapters, since I have Tyco track, power pack, and controllers as my layout. Hobby Lobby is a half-hour drive, and I don't go there often, whereas Walmart I go in much more often.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Bull ?*



slots-n-stuff said:


> This makes a lot of sense... Anything else on this tread is just Bull.... Thank you Dan..


Andrew, what do you mean > "Anything else on this tread is just Bull.... " ???
And for the Record, MY Area Wal*Mart's Are Stocking/selling AutoWorld 1/64 scale diecast cars, right next to the HotWheels and Matchbox etc. are located in the Toy Dept.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

slots-n-stuff said:


> This makes a lot of sense... Anything else on this tread is just Bull.... Thank you Dan..


I see, ....opposing opinions, " is just Bull ". I would question that selling a slot car at more than twice what it can be had for at another online seller is hardly a breakthrough in the marketplace. Neither is offering said item at a higher cost than a superior quality slot car of a different manufacturer AFX / TOMY; from the same seller ( Wal-Mart ). Of course, ....as always this is only my humble opinion; and not meant to upset, confuse, befuddle, anger, irritate, or cause any undue reaction from either members. non-members, parties that are interested or uninterested in the subject matter under discussion in this thread. ....


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes it is true the price is high but after ralph said it.. It just seems to me to be bull.... 

I was only saying if walmart was selling auto world's cars it would be good auto world's future... Dan's comment was right on too...

Ags you seem to beat the horse to death... ... If i could have closed this thread .. After the 2 good comments from ralph and dan... I would have... 

Nothing personal... Just my opinion...


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Do not pm me....*

I RECEIVED THIS PM FROM A/GS....


slots-n-stuff said:


> " ags you seem to beat the horse to death "
> so andrew, you don't appreciate me expressing my opinion on your precious thread. And so to exemplify the point you close it,....nice. Further, you would of liked to have closed the thread with the 2 good points from dan and ralph. Neither dan or ralph's opinion in anyway supported " this company's " slot products being sold at wal - mart. Dan simply pointed out the fact a third party was involved thus causing a higher selling cost. Ralph pointed out the cost was way too high; as did i, along with the fact a much better quality slot car was available from wal-mart for less, shown in the ad " you " yourself provided ! A little fact you glossed over. But somehow it was me you targeted; odd isn't it ? Something else that seems rather odd to me is your continual and never ending praise and promotion of " this company ". If you wouldn't mind explaining to me; what exactly is your involvement with " this company " is it personal, or is it professional ? Inquiring minds got to know. Have a nice day. Horse beater 2 deather, ....terry
> __________________
> terry / 64 y.o


 Which Company do you think I am shilling? I am a Distributor/seller of DASH MOTORSPORTS... VINCENT WHEELS, AUTO WORLD, AURORA, JEL CLAWS TIRES, HIESTER'S SILICONE TIRES... ETC ETC


----------

